# R33 GTS-T Wiring Problem



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

If any of you have a R33 GTS-T Skyline, please help me out. I did a RB25DET conversion in my 240SX....got everything running just fine, wires done, etc.... the only thing that doesn't work is the fuel display, so I never know how much fuel I've got. I don't know which of the Skyline's wires actually go back and read off of the fuel pump.......if someone would be so kind, can you take a look at your fuel pump and tell me the 5 wire colors coming out of it and then the colors of the 5 wires that connect into the harness side of the clip? I would greatly appreciate it. Thanks!

Night


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

people dont ususally put in a Skyline engine.. cause of the weight.. sure its fast.. but damn.. its heavy..
I will look on the net for yur wiring diagram


----------



## NightXCZ77 (Nov 12, 2002)

actually, the RB25DET weighs just a tad bit more than the KA24DE, and when you take the AC compressor off, they weight about the same.

Night


----------

